# vizsla getting old



## mchall (Aug 13, 2016)

I have 3 Vizslas, 1 x 14 years old, 1 x 13 years old, and one x 8 years old. Love my dogs, but the last year the 13 years old is driving me mad, and the problem has taken over my life (neighbours etc). She constantly whines and barks. Been to the vet, and spend 450 pounds on different medication; Vivitonine, Denamarin (liver values quite high), MIPet ActivePlus (she has problems with spine, but yesterday chased a rabbit) The latest one is zylkene (anti anxiety), just started, but don't know if if helps. Im getting a bit desperate, trying to be with her as much as possible. Does anyone have any experience with this problem, have had dogs all my life, but never this. She has a good life, large garden, 3 small walks a day, and company of other dogs! J Newton


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You have to wonder if she has some sort of dementia going on, or if it's pain related. While it can be frustrating, she gave you the best years of her life. I hope you figure out a way to make her last year's less stressful for both of you. 

Maybe a glass of wine for you while you rub her ears, and remember the good days.


----------

